# clearcoat single stage paint



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

I know single stage paint doesn't need any clearcoating, but is it possible? Would anything come of it more importantly? Does anyone know how much it costs to have a professional clearcoat an s13 hatchback? Or how much the materials cost on its own and some info on how to clearcoat the car myself? Sorry this just seems like a barrage of questions, really don't have any story to relate to it  Just want to have the paint redone real cheap while having it "protected" at least (and maybe a slightly more glossy look?).


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> I know single stage paint doesn't need any clearcoating, but is it possible? Would anything come of it more importantly? Does anyone know how much it costs to have a professional clearcoat an s13 hatchback? Or how much the materials cost on its own and some info on how to clearcoat the car myself? Sorry this just seems like a barrage of questions, really don't have any story to relate to it  Just want to have the paint redone real cheap while having it "protected" at least (and maybe a slightly more glossy look?).


Theres only a diff between single stage and 2 stage at about 5 years down the road, is when you can tell.

Also, if you single stage it, depending on ambient temp and humidity, you may get some orange peel, which cant be fixed in single stage. If you do base/clear, then you can wet sand and touch up with clear coat and itll look fine.

Single stage = base & clear mixed in one.
Base/Clear = just that....first you lay the base coat....let it dry, then lay down the clear coat.

If you want a cost effective paint job, thatll look good.....use a lighter color. The lighter the color, the less likely it is to see minor blemishes and inperfections in the paint job ....as well, if the car aint that straight, you wont see much of it with lighter/brighter colors. If you use a darker color or darker shade, then youll see more.

I would suggest bringing it to a 1day paint. They do pretty good work for a single stage, and a few friends got together, bought a car and brought it to them just to see what they could do. And to be honest, for 350-400, it actually came out looking pretty good. 

Suggestions on droping your car off at a paint shop::
Put shitty rims on it or the stock ones, if you have nice ones, they'll probably get overspray on it....it just happens....

Clear coating over a single stage does nothing for you....cause if you get orange peel....and you clear coat over that....whats the point...youll still see it.

Other then that, take it easy...


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Ah ok, thank you very much for that info. I was hoping a coat of clearcoat would provide a little more protection, prevent the paint fade a little more, and provide a glossier look. But if it doesn't work theres really no point now.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> Ah ok, thank you very much for that info. I was hoping a coat of clearcoat would provide a little more protection, prevent the paint fade a little more, and provide a glossier look. But if it doesn't work theres really no point now.


Yea, if you wanna keep it in good shape....just wax it with a light wax like meguiars or mothers every 2 months....and keep it clean, thats about it...and when you wax it, use lighter coats with less pressure as you apply...otherwise you can wax right through the clearcoat....which is both ur base and clear in one.

Other then that, just wash it every week-week and half with a good car soap.


Take Care.


----------



## Beemerboy (Jul 15, 2005)

I detail cars as a weekend detailer and have for the last 30 plus years.....Single stage paint is primer then your color on top...depending on how much you pay for a paint job a good single stage paint job is wet sanded between coats to smooth the surface and prevent orange peel. To maintain a single stage job you need to polish to cut any oxidation then seal, wax or both.

Clear coat there is no way that I know of to do this yourself......If you are shooting over a paint that is on your car currently I would high not suggest this, as you will see the defects in the car that are there now.....If you are going to repaint the car then have clear coat shot on over the base color......To keep it up is quite simple after the cure time about 3 months you should wax every one to two months depending on how the car is stored I would recommend a cleaner wax or and all in one product such as Klasse or Polish with carnauba by Poorboysworld.com .... To keep the clear in top condition I would clay bar the car then, polish every 3 months to remove any surface problems and light scratches from washings.

I hope this helps if you have any further questions please feel free to email me or post here


----------



## dropitby (May 3, 2004)

*Clearcoat Cost*

I was in Orlando and the dealer there told me it would cost $4000 to paint my Nissan XE King Cab PU.He said they use factory paint and clearcoat over it. He went on to say most body or paint shops mix the clearcoat thus a bad result. I have done the sanding and prime so if I have them shoot the Silver (Orginal) and ask them to put clearcoat after would it be almost as good as the dealer at a better price.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 23, 2005)

*Ciearcoat single stage paint*

That dealer was blowing smoke up your butt, Nissan doesn't make it's own paint, they get it from one of the paint manufactors, Dupont, R&M, Sherwin-Williams, etc. whoever makes the lowest bid for their paint contract just like every other mfg. does. You might even get some paint from the dealer with a Nissan label on it, but thats just a paper label. Even the ones made in Japan will have Suntron, Sikkens, or maybe even Dupont.


----------



## Anthony Orosco (May 19, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> Theres only a diff between single stage and 2 stage at about 5 years down the road, is when you can tell.
> 
> Also, if you single stage it, depending on ambient temp and humidity, you may get some orange peel, which cant be fixed in single stage. If you do base/clear, then you can wet sand and touch up with clear coat and itll look fine.
> 
> ...


No offense meant but this is totally inaccurate.

You can repair orange peel on a single stage and you actually get more of it in a clear coat paint job.

A single stage paint job is NOT "base and clear mixed in one" for that then would be a 2 stage paint job. A single stage is just that, one single stage of paint (not counting the primer). So in a single stage, what you see is what you get. The pigmented paint is all that's on the car.

In a 2 stage or "base/clear" you have primer/pigmented paint and then a clear over that.

As noted though, clearing over a OEM single stage can be done but unless it's done right you will only make it worse.

Anthony


----------

